
I have some time to spare, let me help you in your project - Berunto
I&#x27;m doing professionally Cloud&#x2F;Pipeline&#x2F;DevOps&#x2F;Node stuff. But since I&#x27;m currently not working (voluntarily) I&#x27;ve got some time to spare.<p>If there are any FOSS or similar projects out there, who need a helping hand within my field of expertise, I would like to get in contact.<p>I neither do it for fame, nor for my CV. Just for fun about tech.
Mail: jjdjnrjfifj@gmail.com
======
mingodad
Hello !

Thank you for offer your time.

Do you have anything on github/gilab/... to show some work you've already done
?

This way would be easier for other people evaluate how you could help then.

Cheers !

------
forresponse
[http://github.com/neokeld/deliverat](http://github.com/neokeld/deliverat)

